# Thrifty toy ideas?!



## ratyluver (Aug 27, 2007)

I got some male babies yesterday and I havnt had rats in years. I found some pink fleece ive used for previous rats but i dont think they appreciate their pink filled cage XD So i want to go buy some blue fleece and just wanting some cool ideas to decorate? Whether it be with the fleece or something else i could find around the house. I know how to make ropes and hammocks from the fleece but i want more! Their cage is so bare. It is a Martin's cage by the way


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

This is the best site ever for toy ideas - lots of simple, fun stuff.

http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm


----------



## Jewely-Cat (Nov 11, 2012)

This entire thread: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?39503-Toys-and-Fun-Ideas-for-Rats


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Why not use pink? Rat's can't see shades of red, including purple and brown. They can only see shades of blue and yellow (so green) like a cat (though they see it more as tinted grey). I use pink in my boy's cage, they like it, it's comfy and they don't really care. Plus blue and purple make some cool looking designs. here's 2 pictures of my cage with their blue and pink fleece. their pink and blue hammocks were small, they didn't use them. when my internet works again (on a different computer) I'll upload the full cage pic if you want with toys.



















Anyways as for toys, here is a great website to look for some ideas. http://www.squidoo.com/homemade-rat-cages-and-toys


----------



## Christielynnga (Nov 12, 2012)

Tissue boxes are great, there are some pretty colorful boxes out these days too, especially if you want a quick seasonal decoration, like Like Christmas or Valentine's day. Kleenex or Puffs usually do those


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Make every type of hammock imagine able and fill their cage, also if you go to Walmart you can buy little plastic basket thingies to hang up

Here's a pic of my cage (pardon the poo poo lol) Notice my classy pink hammock amidst my Hulk, perry the platypus, and spongbob hammocks. (My boys don't seem to mind the pink hammock in their cage but they seem to prefer the green ones 0_o
View attachment 10498



This is the basket I'm talking about they are like 1.50
View attachment 10499


Go to like dollar tree or something like that, set yourself a budget and let your imagination run wild! If you think your boys will like it,chances are that they will 

Set up a super cute eating area kinda like this, 
View attachment 10500


Hope this helps


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

View attachment 10545


Also, I braided a HUGE rope out of some material scraps. If you don't have any long peices you can sew shorter peices together to make long strips to braid!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

